# Buying a used ATV in Georgia-Need advice!



## Hunter450 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm buying an ATV (4wheeler) from an individual here in Georgia. What documents are needed? Are there titles for these type machines? Just want to be prepared and legal as I'm traveling about 3 hours tomorrow to get it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Hunter450


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Sep 19, 2008)

Not sure about Georgia. Best bet is to call the tag agency and ask them. Here in Florida I got a signed title and a bill of sale and I was good to go. I bought a trailer from a guy in Ga and the title needed to be notorized. (atv did not)

I'd just call and ask to be sure.


----------



## germag (Sep 19, 2008)

No titles, no registration. There is a Certificate of Origin that comes with the machine when it's new, but most of them seem to get misplaced and you don't really need it. You will definitely want to have a Bill of Sale.

If you wanted to be sure it's not stolen, you could get the Sheriffs office or PD wherever you're buying it to run the VIN and you could check it yourself at www.stolenatv.com.


----------



## Hunter450 (Sep 19, 2008)

*ATV Purchase*

Thanks for the input guys. I will call the Georgia DMV. BTW where can a person get a blank Bill-of-sale?

Thanks again,
Hunter450


----------



## Wild Turkey (Sep 19, 2008)

Bill of Sale.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hunter450 said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I will call the Georgia DMV. BTW where can a person get a blank Bill-of-sale?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Hunter450



You can do a google search and find blank bill of sale forms


----------



## golisport (Oct 3, 2008)

Did you get an ATV?  I sell them new....golisport@yahoo.com


----------



## aa136 (Oct 19, 2008)

mine has something like a title and its a 98 model


----------



## golisport (Oct 19, 2008)

*when you are ready*

770-866-2656  Eric
I sell a
400cc  Utility ATV  4X4 with winch 
dont forget to ask about the layaway plan
$3600  cash       

Product Specifications 

Engine type 4-Stroke,single cylinder 
Displacement 400cc
Cooling Oil cooled
Max horsepowe 16.1hp/5200rpm 
Max speed 49.7mile/h 
Ignition C.D.I
Starting system Electric/hand-pull 
Clutch Automatic
Transmission 5-speed+reverse
Driveline Shaft-drive
Driving wheel 4 wheel drive
Suspension,front/rear Double a-arm/single a-arm
Brakes,front/rear Disc/disc
Brake operation Hand+foot
Tires,front/rear 25*8-12/25*10-12
Fuel capacity/type 3.43gal
Weight,G.W./N.W 674.6/573.2lbs
Max load 661.4lbs 
Height to seat 32.7inches
Min ground clearance 7.9inches


----------

